# NYC Metro Complaint moves to PCA Standing Judicial Commission



## Scott1 (Jun 11, 2009)

> Complaint
> TE Mark Robinson, et. al. vs. Metropolitan New York Presbytery
> 
> ....
> ...






> ....
> 
> 5. The April Complaint requested the following amends:
> 
> ...





> ....
> 
> The Presbytery granted the first of the requested amends—rescission of the resolution—without ruling on the constitutionality of the diaconal practices currently observed by churches within the Presbytery’s jurisdiction. The remaining three requested amends were not granted.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 11, 2009)

Good!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 11, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Good!


 May the Lord grant wisdom to the SJC in ruling in this very important matter.


----------

